# NOX 80'' golden era of industrial brutal skronk made in France



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im listening to NOX brutal no prisoner no compromise, industrial strength for harder than steel people, I'm listening to neato vynil Crowd 33\45 LP , made in like 1986-87 i don't know for sure , ]use to have on permits de construire Deutschland a label of France the NOX live at la ''Live at La manufacture'' it was awesome I sold it for grass once decades ago , how foolish ah man !!! dammit  .time like these you don't regret quilting weed, forever or just smoking very very rarely,here in Canada policy it's legal like Holland, hello The Netherlands, Bnely country, people in Liechtenstein, I want to hear from you any renaissance composer from this area, madrigals in French and Germans but by whom or Glorious motetists hmm hmm, and that is that all i want to know for now, See but were we a yes it's a non---classical post i forgot so it's a Meli-Melo halfling post between C.M AND n.c & N.C music genra..
But you should real try NOX the industrial band from France of Pagan industrial brutal skronk ok do!!

:tiphat:


----------

